# Need an inexpensive AG doll



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them. 

I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........

I've looked on ebay and a few other websites, but I have to wade through dozens of pages of descriptions to see if they are selling something FOR the dolls or the dolls themselves. And the dolls I've found for sale are WAY too expensive for my purpose. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or a doll to sell?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought one at A.C. Moore with a 50% off coupon,bringing it down to $9.99.The reason I bought it was I made the coat with fur trim,before owning the "dummy" doll,and the sleeves were way too long.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe Nancy's Notions sells an 18 inch doll very similar to the AG doll.
Carol J.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

immunurse said:


> My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them.
> 
> I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........
> 
> ...


My grandaughter got an AG Doll for Christmas (she lives in Colorado). I also wanted a doll to use for fitting clothes I knitted for her doll. I bought an 18" doll from Nancy's Notions for around $20.00 and it works fine for my needs.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Target stores have a doll that's the same size...don't know the price but it's way cheaper than AG!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

also, you may contact www.anniesattic.com and get one there. they can tell you the size and if it's comparable to the AG doll.

I just looked in my latest Annie's Attic catalog and they have an 18" Springfield Doll...$21.98...she looks like the AG doll!


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Do any of you have patterns that you'd share...or knitted, or crocheted, items for AG? My grands would be so happy!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

knitpicky1 said:


> Do any of you have patterns that you'd share...or knitted, or crocheted, items for AG? My grands would be so happy!


contact Ladyfingers on this site(use search above) I got some amazing patterns for AG Doll from her......good luck


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


American Girl Doll


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Agnes. Is she similar to Barbie, Baby Born. I shouldn't think she would be a cabbage patch doll. My doll that I have had since childhood is a 18" TO 20" doll and my mum has knitted both my sister and myself clothes for these dolls.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Thanks Agnes. Is she similar to Barbie, Baby Born. I shouldn't think she would be a cabbage patch doll. My doll that I have had since childhood is a 18" TO 20" doll and my mum has knitted both my sister and myself clothes for these dolls.


nothing like Barbie
more a well built fashion doll have a look at" Ladyfingers "postings in search above she has done some amazing outfits for AG Doll...


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is an AG doll?


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


 Hi MavisB, glad another Aussie does not know what an AG doll is.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Michael's has the Springfield dolls. They are very similar to AG and price is $21.98 and they usually have a coupon for 40% off. They take AC Moore coupons as well and they have more 50% coupons than Michaels.

My granddaughters have the Springfield dolls and recently got AG dolls. I had taken measurements of the Springfield dolls and now the AG dolls and they do vary slightly.

I would suggest you have someone take measurements of the AG dolls, such as neck size, distance from shoulders to knees, ankles, etc, waist sizes, and so on and so on even though you may still want to get a cheaper doll as a model. 

I understand your situation because I'm involved in making clothes as well.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I also make doll clothes for my grand daughter who lives 2000 miles away from me. I bought her the 18" doll at Target, got myself the 18" doll at a craft store using the discount coupon. BE CAREFUL! I found out the hard way that so-called 18" dolls can range from 17" to 19" tall! Generally speaking, the more expensive the doll, the taller it is, but of course there are always exceptions. I ended up going back to Target to get a doll for myself for fitting, and it is 1/2" taller than the Springfield doll from the craft store. The measurements are all a little different, which doesn't matter until you make something close fitting. The patterns I've gotten from McCalls, Butterick, Simplicity and Vogue all see to be sized for the 19" doll, so I'm sure glad I got a fitting doll! (To say nothing of the fact that I just enjoy having them around!)

There is a Goodwill store in my area that has an outlet store. I'm told that items not selling at their other stores are brought to the outlet and sold by the pound. I haven't seen any 18" dolls, but have found some pretty incredible dolls of all sorts in those huge boat sized tubs. Please check thrift stores in your area. Even though you may be in a hurry, and may not usually go to thrift stores, just make a day of it and have a good time!

Good luck!


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

For the two people who asked what AG Dolls are, they are dolls based on periods from American History representing the various cultures that have helped build America. They are however, quite expensive; well over $100 each when they are first offered. Some have been discontinued and have become even more expensive as collectible dolls. Many of them have story books with them. I have been making clothes, too, and bought a Springfield doll from JoAnn's using their coupon. A few weeks ago, I found that they were also offering a doll closet/trunk with a rod for hangers and drawers for the accessories the doll acquires. Used a coupon to get that also. It, too, is made by Springfield.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Gladys Thanks for the information when I was at school in England we did history of period dress of the tudor times and victorian England. It was very interesting. We had to make the garments for the dolls out of fabric. I thorough enjoyed the class. Much better because my teacher used to teach my parents ballroom dancing, needless to say I got top marks in history! Hee! Hee!


----------



## mes (Dec 27, 2011)

What about checking on Craig's List?


----------



## Tralume (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is a site that has some measurements for different 18" dolls.
http://www.libertyjanepatterns.com/2011/02/18-21-inch-doll-body-measurements.html
They have wonderful sewing patterns. Each doll has its own measurements. My daughter has "Laney" who was last years doll (I think) and she is slightly different from my nieces doll.(she seems to have a bigger bottom and struggles to keep her pants up. We have to make a higher waist for her. lol) I think you will be okay so long as your clothes are not "form-fitting". 
Also, you may call your daughter and have her give you your granddaughter's dolls measurements and "tape" them on your doll. This way you make sure your sizing is within reason. 
All girls love clothes for their girls so I am sure she will be thrilled with her fur lined jacket!


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

There is an outlet in Royal Palm Beach, Florida. I don't know if they do mail order. I don't have grandchildren...


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

JoAnn's has fake ones. I forget the price, but with a coupon, it could do for you.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an old AG doll, if I can find it I would be glad to send it to you. Just for the postage. My granddaughtres have out grown them. They both had AG dolls and loved them. I had to buy an old doll to make sure that the clothes fit. I also have some patterns, if I can find them, I will send them with the doll.

For those who asked" AG=American Girl


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

My daughter bought a "Copy" at JoAnn's before Christmas and the AG clothes I made fit her perfectly.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

does anyone know of a site that has knit things for Barbie? The girls that I know all have Barbies, not the AG.. I didn't know the difference and made a couple of things for them.. oooppps wayyyyyy to big!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

AC Moores, Michael's and Hobby Lobby all have the 18" dolls. they are 19.99 each and you can even choose the color of hair you want. I have been using one of them for sewing AG clothes and they are perfect for what you want to do. You can always get coupons to any of these stores on line.


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2012)

Liberty Jane Clothing site has cute patterns, some free,some not. I recently purchased the new pattern for an American Girl Doll dress form. Very simple and I think will come in handy. The other sites mentioned by the other ladies are great too! 

I also have measurements of my granddaughter's doll and that helps some, but sleeves can be trouble! Some sites I have used..Berroco.com;abc knitting patterns; cobbler's cabin; crochetville; just to mention a few, and I have purchased some adorable patterns from Annie's Attic.
Good luck!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

if you hav any thrift stores around check there,I happened on one at the Salvation Army in perfect condition for .99


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

eBay?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

For those who don't know these dolls, here is a site so you can see what they are. They have been around a while and were the only doll my granddaughter ever wanted - Sam wanted the Samantha doll.

Sam's mother re-married and I made Sam a dress with a matching dress for her Samantha doll - 18 years ago!

http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/dolls.jsp


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

Marianne, this site has lots of Barbie Knit patterns. You can get all the patterns in English. The patterns are to the left where it says_ 1-50_ 51-100. etc. Hope you find some you like.

http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


----------



## Moonflower (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't see if anyone replied to the question..."What is an AG doll?" AG = American Girl. It's the brand name.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

teedle said:


> Target stores have a doll that's the same size...don't know the price but it's way cheaper than AG!


I bought the Target dolls for my granddaughters this past Christmas. They liked them so much my DIL took giftcards the girls received from a couple great-aunts to buy each one a second doll. I'm also thinking of getting one of these for myself, like you for sizing, and because the girls like to play with the toys we have for them at our house.

The dolls at Target are called "Our Generation" dolls and cost $34.99. They come with two outfits and a story book. Each doll has a name and Target has a whole line of accessories besides clothes for these dolls.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacey said:


> Marianne, this site has lots of Barbie Knit patterns. You can get all the patterns in English. The patterns are to the left where it says_ 1-50_ 51-100. etc. Hope you find some you like.
> 
> http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/


Thank you sooooo much!! Great site!


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of the dolls, Springfield ect. are a bit thinner in the body, legs and arms. I have used these when making the clothes for AMG--just make allowances for anything fitted. You might need to add a stitch or two for the pants to fit the thighs. Cosco sells the Madam Alexander for about $30.00. She is a little closer to the AMG. The heads on all of them are the same as the AMG. Good luck. CD


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

The dolls at Target are not exactly the same size, they are beginning to bud up top and the AG doll is not. The closest I have found are the dolls sold at Michaels. They come in a box and generally without coupon sell for $20, We need to start an AG grandma's club on here. My granddaughter has 8 of them, 3 of hers are retired so she no longer plays with them. But she too loves everything I have sewn or knitted for her AG doll. Just finished Valentine's day outfit for doll with a Sweater with a wonderful heart on the front. the link for the sweater is, www.redheart.com the name of the sweater is Love My Doll Sweater.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

hope this link works

www.redheart.com


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the AMG patterns fit the Bitty Baby and Bitty Baby twins. The body fits fine, you just have to shorten sleeves and pant legs. The heads are the same size as AMG. Hats fit great. CD


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone above. Use a coupon so you can by a knock off AG doll at JoAnn's. I have been knitting and sewing a lot of AG doll clothes without a doll to try the clothes on. I may have to break down and buy a cheap doll at JoAnn's. There are a lot of free knitting patterns on Ravelry. Also, if you sew, wait until JoAnn's has a sale and you can get Simplicity or McCall patterns for $1.00. I know I love making the doll clothes and to see the smiles and delighted looks when they receive a new outfit for their AG doll. Have fun!!!! ;0)


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just read that AG dolls are not made in U.S.. They are made in China. Now why doesn't that surprise me.


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

AG is for the American Girl, she is much bigger than a Barbie, think she is about 18 inches, check out I think it is Lakeside catalog, I got an 18 in. doll from there and they had a baby doll I want to get for little things that I make


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

There are a number of stores who sell similar dolls: Target, Sears, Toys R Us. I agree with the suggestion to take measurements of dolls. They do differ. I got some patterns from the internet to make AG doll clothes, but the size of those dresses was smaller than my granddaughters' dolls (one from Toys R Us and one from Sears). Chest size and neck size were the 2 issues. Good luck.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

knitpicky1 said:


> Do any of you have patterns that you'd share...or knitted, or crocheted, items for AG? My grands would be so happy!


www.knittingpatterncentral.com has quite a few free knitted patterns for AG dolls


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I made the hat and coat with fur trim for my granddaughter's AG and the arms go in fine. But a good idea to have a model.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I borrowed one from a relative who was storing it for her daughter. I didn't even need the clothes, just the doll. So for now it's stored at my house...it works for me


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

Measurements for AG dolls are online - do a search. I found everything BUT the size of their feet. Also, there are lots of free patterns online.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my 18'' doll form Nancy's notions - we don't have girls but I got a sewing machine for my last birthday and figured that making doll clothes was a great way to learn to sew on it


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

hi Penrith grandma, tha ag doll (American Girl doll is a business that you take a photo to store of your daughter granddaughter etc. they make doll to look like her very expensive i think. Lorene


----------



## thumper (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't know so I looked it up. American Girl doll. See below.

www.americangirl.com

http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/mckennadoll.jsp


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

Gave granddaughter a 18" Madame Alexander Doll. (Costco) She also received clothes for an 18" doll. Those clothes are too small around. So I wouldn't get the doll sold at Joann's, or anywhere else because it just might lead to more frustration. Maybe one of your friends has a gran ddaughter who has a doll you could borrow...to measure...or have a fitting.


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

Gave granddaughter a 18" Madame Alexander Doll. (Costco) She also received clothes for an 18" doll. Those clothes are too small around. So I wouldn't get the doll sold at Joann's, or anywhere else because it just might lead to more frustration. Maybe one of your friends has a gran ddaughter who has a doll you could borrow...to measure...or have a fitting.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I also use the Springfield doll. You can get her from Joann's at 50% off when she has here coupon running. That would make it about $10.00. I have several of them. Somewhere on the net is a doll comparison chart giving all the measurements between this doll and the AG doll. There is very little difference.


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

granddaughter got her first AG for her birthday...after that my daughter and i have bought them off of craigslist....she now has five of them...i make clothes for her and her friends from dance...i have one granddaughter and ten adopted ones (from dance)


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

granddaughter got her first AG for her birthday...after that my daughter and i have bought them off of craigslist....she now has five of them...i make clothes for her and her friends from dance...i have one granddaughter and ten adopted ones (from dance)


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I had the same need, a doll for a model so I could fit AGdoll clothes. I found one for just a few dollars, it is called a Springfield doll, on an auction site, but then found that www.Clotilde.com sells these dolls new for the same as mine cost after shipping. they come in several varieties of hair color,and are good, just not as finely designed as the AG dolls. i also found a AG doll dress form on Ebay, for not too much, but for fitting sleeves,a doll is much better, aswell as for pants,etc. I have done business with Clotilde for years, even met the person named Clotilde who owns the company at a Home Economics conference at DFW one year. She is such a nice person. I recommend the company. You can see her catalog on line, too. 


immunurse said:


> My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them.
> 
> I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........
> 
> ...


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My daughter got an American Girl doll and a bitty baby at a yardsale. Check them out.


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wal Mart have the Madame Alexander doll which are very similar to the Ag Doll for a low price . I bought all of dolls on Ebay. Sometimes you can get more then one,


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary Maxine magazine offers a doll that looks like the am grirl doll.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I found my American Girl look alike doll on Ebay. With shipping I paid $20.00 but you can get one similar at walmart, target, kmart. Some 18" dolls are too think around the middle so you need to take that into consideration...Here is a photo of my look alike AG doll...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hancock Fabrics sells cheap AG knockoffs.

It shouldn't matter if there are slight differences in the body size because knitted garments are STRETCHY.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Target has dolls similar to AG called Our Generation; you could check those out. I don't know much about them.

http://www.target.com/p/Our-Generation-Regular-Non-Posble-Doll-Jessica-Anne/-/A-13408383


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

See if help http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-52075-d-178 this helps


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Michaels has some similar dolls and with the 40% coupon, that should bring it down pretty cheap. I got mine from Target and I use them as models, plus when my granddaughter comes over, she plays with them.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I have no little ones, so I too did not know what AG dolls were, thanks American Girl doll users.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

here you go this might help
http://www.ccoriginals.com/images/dollbodymeasurementsizechart.html

here is the AG exact measurements

http://www.susankramer.com/dolls16.html#American


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of my granddaughters have been to the AG doll store in Chicago. It has everything imaginable associated with the dolls. To learn more about them, you can go to the AG website. The dolls are expensive, but are very well made and the hair is real hair. I expect they will become collectors items. You will be amazed at what the clothes sell for. I have made alot of clothes both sewed and knitted for my granddaughters. No way could their dolls have such an extensive wardrobe if they had to buy all their clothes.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


In case someone else has not gotten back to you, AG means American Girl doll.

I found their look-a likes, much cheaper at Hancock Fabrics as well. They are all over the place. The dimensions/sizes are the same as the AG doll.... my sister and I make AG doll clothes and I also knit them. The only difference we found on them was sometimes the AG doll's waistline is a bit bigger than the other dolls. Leg length, arm length and hem length is the same. So if you make something to accommodate AG, just keep that in mind. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Hi,they are 18 inch American Girl dolls and they also have Madame Alexander 18 inch dolls .Alittle pricey ,I think girls that know how to take care of their dolls should have one .Walmart and some other places have copy cat ones at much lower prices which are good for models if you make doll clothes .


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Try goodwill or something like that for a used one.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a couple Hancock dolls. They are a little thick around the middle, but again, knit or crochet clothes stretch to fit.


----------



## julieajames (Mar 16, 2011)

Michaels sells a doll for $22 but with the coupons they always have you can get it for 40-50% off.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Someone mentioned that American Girl dolls may become collector items. I'm not too sure about that, maybe the initial line will but they do have some drawbacks. The hair is a problem and where the cloth arms and legs join the body often wears out. We collected Madam Alexander dolls for the purpose of collecting, not to play with. I know the originals of those go for a lot of money and I know the dolls that were made before Madam Alexander sold to another maker are still in high demand but Again, I am not sure the AG dolls will fetch as much because of wear if they do become collectable. I know they have the "hospital" but that too is not considered pristine condidtion if they have been repaired. 
marilyn


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


Don't feel bad. I just learned what AG stands for. I have a great dislike for abbreviations in conversations.
I hate to butcher any language.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Crochet Pattern Central now has a page just for 18"/AG doll clothes

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/doll_american_girl.php

I have an Our Generations doll, a few Springfield dolls, 3 Mme Alexander and a couple of others - including a Fancy Nancy doll in the 18" size. I do try to keep patterns loose enough that they will fit the stockier AG dolls


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I also bought one at A C Moore.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought one through Mary Maxim catalogue. She comes only with a dress, but now I can try things on her then send them to my GD. I paid $16.99 (US) + postage. Good luck with your knitting. Chocolatechips.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

ac moore or michaels will have them. I believe they will be advertised as 18"dolls. dont forget to use a coupon.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a Springfield doll at Joanns for $10.00. I think they have marked them down. Try Joanns. Elaine Baker says they are a clone for the American Girl doll. The Handout patterns that she sends to up on KP fit the clone doll very well. To see her designs go to Search above and type in Ladyfingers.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I picked up an 18" doll at Goodwill for under a dollar. It pays to be a senior. Try the varius thrift stores in your area. You'll find something.

Becca


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Walmart has a doll of the same size and shape for under 15, might want to use something like that for fittings


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Walmart sometimes has the 18" dolls.


----------



## Mar7344 (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe I've seen dolls the size of these at A.C.Moore.
They are knock offs, but would work for you.
Good luck.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l have been looking an AG and just before christmas they were in the Avon book for $20 00 but l missed out they went pretty quick


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

kentish lady...the dolls in avon weren't AG dolls...they wer 18" dolls but not AG...i sell avon..they had a carry bag that fits the doll and some clothes for 7.99...got a couple for my grandaughter....when she gets together with her friends they take their dolls so this worked out good cause she doesn' try to take all her stuff


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I got a Springfield Doll at Joanns with a 50% off coupon several years ago. Cost only $10.00, instead of the AG doll price of over $100.


----------



## Tralume (Dec 27, 2011)

Being an Avon rep myself, I remember those. I believe they were Madame Alexander dolls. They too are 18" dolls but may have a different shape.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l thought they were AG dolls still they sold out quick


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

the Mme. Alexander dolls have a vinyl shoulder set and they are a bit less stocky than an AG.. the vinyl does help to get rid of that cloth to vinyl look that many of us do not care to see.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

I have found that tracings of dolls or children for that matter works quite well. Did your mother ever do that for you when you needed shoes?


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't feel ad about asking what in an AG doll. Il took me a while to learn and remember it's "American Girl" doll, guess its price kept me from remembering. Also, kept mixing it up with IG dogs - Italian Greyhound - my husband's favorite dog.


----------



## samgrimes (Jul 16, 2011)

immunurse had a GREAT idea there! I'm always trying to guess the size for AG clothes for my granddaughters - and they do vary!
Thanks for the tip to buy a doll from Michael's! I always have coupons for the store and can now buy one of their cheaper dolls to use as a mannequin.
This site is amazing - I have learned SO much from it and check it every morning.
Thanks again.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a My Generation doll found at a thrift store that had to be re-wigged and is for one of my granddaughters. I have been knitting wardrobes for two of them, the other is a blond one of the same make that I found.


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

Target used to carry a very reasonably priced copy of the same size doll as AG. Often the seasonally dressed ones would go on sale.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

@ makeitsew...That is so beautiful. I do find that the OG dolls are very photogenic.


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

American Girl dolls cost quite a lot of money. I would look around and find a doll a similiar size and shape. It would be much cheaper, and just as effective.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe if you check out http://www.knittingonthenet.com/dollsag.htm
and see the free knitting patterns, check gauge, you will have the sizes that will fit. Once you make up a couple of established patterns and get the size right, you can start to design your own.

One chart that gives you basic measurements is http://www.clothesbycarole.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/sizechart.jpg

I found: Full bodied 18 inch (45cm) Dolls 
Measurements taken on American Girl doll, Gwen
Doll has tightly stuffed cloth body and vinyl arms, legs, head, and sleep eyes
Chest - 11.75 inches (29cm)
Waist - 11.5 inches (28.5 cm)
Hips - 12 inches (30cm) 
Across shoulders - 4.5 inches (10.5cm)
Shoulder to waist - 5 inches (13cm)
Top of arms - 4.75 inches (13cm)
Circumference of lower arm - 4.5 inches (11.5cm)
Waist to below knees - 7.25 inches (18cm)
Waist to ankles - 9.5 inches (24cm)
Girth - 17.25 inches (43.5cm)
Head, as if wearing a beret  12.5 inches (32cm)
Neck  7 inches (18cm)
Inseam  5.5 inches (14cm)
on http://www.susankramer.com/dolls16.html

Hope this helps


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad I saw this topic today.
My local Michaels has them in stock & there is a 40% off coupon available online 
One reviewer said the dolls scalps are painted and don't match the hair too well.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

Use the 50% discount coupon at A.C.Moore and get a springfield doll. Target and other stores sell these for around $20 but you can get it for $10 with the coupon.


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

An AG dolls is an American Girl doll - Store is in NYC and they are expensive.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have really been enjoying making the doll clothes because I can use up acrylic yarns that I have partial skeins of and I have a few more years before the girls will really be old enough to take care of the dolls and clothes. I also have the patterns to make the doll shoes with plastic canvas and yarn and they turn out really cute and sewing patterns waiting for me to find the time for. The doll I use for a model I found at a DAV store for $6 and she is a Lissi doll and was like brand new. I think I am going through a second childhood, since I wasn't big on playing with dolls when I was growing up.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> This is a My Generation doll found at a thrift store that had to be re-wigged and is for one of my granddaughters. I have been knitting wardrobes for two of them, the other is a blond one of the same make that I found.


How darling! Here's my dumb question for the day. How does one get a doll re-wigged?
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

immunurse said:


> My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them.
> 
> I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........
> 
> ...


I was one oof the people who bought an american girls doll for fittings. I Bought mine at Michels, craft sore. This was last september or October (I think) and I think they were on sale so she cost only slightly less than 10.00 They have another doll that is almost the exact same size ( I call it a knock off) they akso have pattern books for knitting , crocheting and sewing. and a few accessory type items. I think they are also available through Annie's attic, along with pattern books. Thee one book I would be absolutely sure to get is the one that has all types of shoes in crochet and plastic canvas. I would send you mine, except I am disabled and on an EXTREMELY limited income, and would not be able to replace it.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

immunurse said:


> My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them.
> 
> I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........
> 
> ...


If you go to the amzon sight shown just after your post (a link), you will see photos of MANY different patterns available for these dolls--you might alsoo check your local fabric store.


----------



## majorstitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

AG is an abbreviation for American Girl doll. I, too, sew for a granddaughter who lives far away so I bought a look-alike AG doll made by Springfield at Michael's Crafts for my fitting model. 

I'm found some free AG knitting patterns on Ravelry and I've purchased a book of 18" doll patterns from Nancy's Notions and another from Clotilda for sewn clothes. You might also "google" "free American Girl doll sewing patterns" and see what you find. 

If you can't find a doll, here are the measurements in inches for the AG doll:

Height: 18"
Inside leg: 7"
Waist to knee: 6-1/4"
Chest: 9-1/4"
Waist: 11"
Hip: 12-1/4"
Soulder Width: 4-3/4"
Neck to waist: 4"
Waist to Hip: 2-3/4"
Arm Length: 6-1/2"
Armhole Depth: 2-1/4"
Armscye: 6"
Upper Arm: 4-1/4"
Wrist: 3-1/2"
Neck Circumference: 6-1/2"


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

@ Marilyn K not a dumb question at all. To start with I had bought the doll because she had an outfit on with shoes for $2 so I couldn't pass that up and figured if the doll was a waste I got my monies worth. Then I started reading on Ravelry in the American Girl doll group about dolls being rewigged so I went to E-Bay and found wigs that would fit her. She had been just about scalped so I shaved off the rest of the hair and bought a good doll wig, permanent glue that dries clear and put it on her. I loved the color and it is perfect. Unless you really look you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Thankful (Jan 30, 2012)

Joann fabrics also has the look alike American Girl dolls for $19.99 in their store along with some of the doll accessories - tights, socks, shoes, glasses, etc. They also have 40% coupons in their flyers, which you can sign up for at the store. Once in a while you will get a 50% coupon. I have boughten three of these dolls for my granddaughters and they really adore them. I have made a lot of knit outfits which fit perfectly. If you don't have a store near you, you can find them on their web page.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

American Girl dolls pretty expensive. If you bought one at Michaels or Joanns, it is a Sprigfield doll that is a clone of the AG doll. I bought one at Joanns and she was $10.00.
No coupon, I think the are discounted that much. Also because you are on Knitting Paradise, you can ask for Elaine Baker's handouts that have directions for 18" doll clothes that she designs. You can also go to search above, put in Ladyfingers and see the clothes she has designed and made. They are adorable. They are mostly knit in one piece and very fun and easy.


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

Most of the big box stores have 18" dolls which are AG knockoffs. They work all right for making clothes with a couple of exceptions. The American Girl dolls have fairly thick bodies and their fingers are spread. My first venture in to making clothes for them was a disaster because the pattern turned out to be for a slimmer doll with closed fingers and the AG hands wouldn't go through the sleeves. If you check ahead of time you can alter the patterns and all will be well.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Sophiathe wise said:


> Most of the big box stores have 18" dolls which are AG knockoffs. They work all right for making clothes with a couple of exceptions. The American Girl dolls have fairly thick bodies and their fingers are spread. My first venture in to making clothes for them was a disaster because the pattern turned out to be for a slimmer doll with closed fingers and the AG hands wouldn't go through the sleeves. If you check ahead of time you can alter the patterns and all will be well.


The Springfield doll has outstretched fingers and she is available at Joanns and Michaels.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello!
I saw some 18 inch dolls similar to the AG brand at Joann's Fabrics for aroung $20. There was a good selection of hair, eye, and skin colors, too! That store always has some kind of sale, so I imagine you could get it at a nice discount. Good luck! 


immunurse said:


> My granddaughters, who live a few hundred miles away each have AG dolls and just adore the AG doll clothes I have made for them.
> 
> I'm finishing a coat with fake fur trim and I'm having trouble seeing how the dolls arms are going to get into the sleeves. I saw somewhere on KP a post from a knitter here who bought an AG doll just to use for "fittings". I'd like to have a doll to use to make sure the things I knit or crochet fit the doll. It wouldn't matter if it was old and worn or had no hair........
> 
> ...


----------



## pottyanne (Jan 31, 2012)

I got a cheap similar sized doll for $23 from overstock.com. I knit and sew clothes for this size doll and would rather pay a few dollars more for a doll that comes dressed in nice clothes and with shoes that I can pass onto my grandaughter.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

majorstitcher said:


> AG is an abbreviation for American Girl doll. I, too, sew for a granddaughter who lives far away so I bought a look-alike AG doll made by Springfield at Michael's Crafts for my fitting model.
> 
> I'm found some free AG knitting patterns on Ravelry and I've purchased a book of 18" doll patterns from Nancy's Notions and another from Clotilda for sewn clothes. You might also "google" "free American Girl doll sewing patterns" and see what you find.
> 
> ...


You have to be careful though. I just measured my granddaughters AG dolls and their measurements are not the same as the ones above. I think it makes a difference as to when the doll was made. Possibly even if they are one of the historical ones or not.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpicky1-There are knitting patterns for 18" doll clothes. I've purchased several pattern books from Annies Attic. They have cute styles and are pretty easy to knit.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought an inexpensive one at Joanns , it was $9.99 with the coupon also. Regularly $19.99. I found the only real difference was the hair, the real dolls have absolutely wonderful hair, mine you can see all the holes in the head where the strands are inserted. But for a model for clothes it is perfect.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Just this past weekend at Menards they had 18" dolls/not AG/on clearance. Illinois


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Do go to Target or one of the big box stores to get an equivalent to the AG doll. That's what I did several years ago to have a model for clothes I was sewing for a granddaughter. Take measurements of the AG doll and compare, though, just to be sure they're reasonably close.
dixiegran


----------



## HMK (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if these dolls are made in China or another foreign country?
I would like to purchase one for a "model" but really want one American made. Thanks.


----------



## HMK (Apr 1, 2011)

American Girl; an 18" doll; various hair colors, names, etc. Beautiful collection but on the expensive side.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

HMK said:


> Does anyone know if these dolls are made in China or another foreign country?
> I would like to purchase one for a "model" but really want one American made. Thanks.


Unfortunately, "American" Girl dolls are made in China. I don't know about the other 18" dolls.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you do a search on E-Bay you might find some from Germany that are 18". I have a Lissi doll 18" but she is made in China but I got her used at a DAV store and is very pretty but I did notice that some of the Lissi dolls are from Germany and are pretty reasonable to buy. I'm sure there are others. I'm trying to find a reasonable priced reborn baby to knit for also.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I had the same problem so I went on Craigslist and got one for $50.00. It is retired so I will get my money and then someback some day when I stop knitting. Also, there is a site where you can buy clone AG dolls, try Google.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I buy the clone dolls at garage sales and places like GoodWill for around $5 each. If you want a really nice clone, you can get one of the Gotz versions-- both Little Sisters and Precious Day dolls have a body that is very comparable to American Girl--Gotz was the original manufacturer for the startup company. The Gotz dolls will often sell for around $25, plus $10 shipping on ebay.

Even the AG dolls have some variation in things like waist-size from year to year--part of it depends on how firmly they were stuffed.


----------



## annscholl (Feb 7, 2016)

Even though this thread is a couple of years old, I think the topic is still relevant since the dolls are still so popular and everyday more and more ladies are welcomed into the Grandma Club, wanting to clothe these overpriced AG dolls.

I had the golden opportunity to actually borrow a real AG doll. I also purchased a My Life AG-wanna-be from Walmart for I believe $30. Then I took measurements off the two dolls, compared them, and decided that the difference between the two really aren't that much.

Ladies, we need to go easy on ourselves. It's not like these dolls are going to be walking down a runway, or going to the prom, of competing for America's Next Top Model. They are status dolls...keeping up with the Jones dolls...gotta make sure my kid has one just because so-&-so's kid has one. 

My granddaughters are, at the moment, still too young to want, must have, I'm gonna die if I don't get one age. I am making clothes for the knock-off, clones, whatever the latest word is to describe the model dolls we're all scrambling around, looking for, that won't put us in the poor house. My doll clothes are going to dolls at my local family shelter in town. The little girls that are at the shelter don't care if the dolls are AG dolls. But they are dolls that are waiting for some little girl to pick up and start loving. They are dolls that are NEEDED to help the little girls at the shelter not worry so much about the scary new place she's going to be living at. I'm hoping that my dolls and clothes will help take their minds off their worries and let them step back into BEING little girls again, rather than worrying about problems that are supposed to be for the adults to worry about.

Your granddaughters will LOVE whatever you make for their AG doll or their knock-off doll simply because "Grandma made this special for me!" They won't be armed with a tape measure, I promise you. Oh, just in case you haven't thought of it yet, right when your granddaughters are ready to give up playing with those dolls, you can maybe spark their interest in your knitting, crocheting, or sewing talents and pass on the skills to them. Now granted, not all of them will have any interest in creating their own fashions, but maybe yours will be the one that does. 

For all of your 18" doll needs, turn to Ladyfingers here on KP. My goodness she has amassed quite a collection of patterns that she's so generously offering to us for free! Thanks to Ladyfingers, there will never be the worry of a doll going through life nekid! So grab yourself a knock-off model from wherever you can find one and get those needles clacking! Have fun! Let your creative juices flow. Mix up mediums and fibers. My message here goes not just for Grandmas, but mothers, sisters, aunties, cousins, hey, even a few dads, grandpas, and uncles! You don't have to be gay to enjoy yarn work! Remember football star, Rosie Grier, and his infamous needlepoint?

Time for me to get back to retrieving Ladyfinger's patterns. The sun's almost up and I haven't finished yet!

Happy yarning!!
Ann


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

They have the dolls also at Michael's along with clothes and shoes accessories you can buy for them and using a coupon makes it very reasonable. I have a 5 year old that I had gotten a doll for to make clothes for her to have with it and when she came for a 3 day visit she turned her nose up at it and wanted to have the Barbies or the Disney Princess dolls so I just put it away and won't worry about it.


----------



## annscholl (Feb 7, 2016)

When she's about 8 or 10 she might be more interested so don't give up hope. Gives you more time to make outfits...lol.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought one for appx $25.00 a few years ago. No sale atl the time but I wanted one for mannequin. They are 18 inch dolls with shaping.



Isa53 said:


> Target stores have a doll that's the same size...don't know the price but it's way cheaper than AG!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

American Girl dolls were invented with stories attached to teach history lessons. There are many books available. They do cultivate a relationship. They seem to appeal to 5-8 ages especially. Google it and get a look.



mavisb said:


> Can I ask what is an AG doll. I have been trying to think of any dolls with initials AG but can't think of anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shaped like a young girl...thick waist...no boobs.



mavisb said:


> Thanks Agnes. Is she similar to Barbie, Baby Born. I shouldn't think she would be a cabbage patch doll. My doll that I have had since childhood is a 18" TO 20" doll and my mum has knitted both my sister and myself clothes for these dolls.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A catalog is available by mail. I imagine there is also a website.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Search on KP "Ladyfingers" and you'll find a collection of Knit and Crochet patterns. Free and designer is very helpful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is an American Girl magazine available on their website.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

mreckel said:


> Some of my granddaughters have been to the AG doll store in Chicago. It has everything imaginable associated with the dolls. To learn more about them, you can go to the AG website. The dolls are expensive, but are very well made and the hair is real hair. I expect they will become collectors items. You will be amazed at what the clothes sell for. I have made alot of clothes both sewed and knitted for my granddaughters. No way could their dolls have such an extensive wardrobe if they had to buy all their clothes.


I'm always on the lookout for accessories to make or buy. Plastic food etc, hair accessories, toys. You can fill out the experience and still send the girls to college.

I even bought leather journals so they could write their own stories. Very creative.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad to know you. I like your attitude.



annscholl said:


> Even though this thread is a couple of years old, I think the topic is still relevant since the dolls are still so popular and everyday more and more ladies are welcomed into the Grandma Club, wanting to clothe these overpriced AG dolls.
> 
> I had the golden opportunity to actually borrow a real AG doll. I also purchased a My Life AG-wanna-be from Walmart for I believe $30. Then I took measurements off the two dolls, compared them, and decided that the difference between the two really aren't that much.
> 
> ...


----------

